#ubuntu-desktop 2009-12-28
<huats> hey everyone
<bittin_> hello
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, i actually don't recall what the final verdict was on that
<bratsche> Hey kenvan, how was your holiday?
<kenvandine> hey, pretty good... and your's bratsche?
<kenvandine> i've been driving 2 hours back and forth to the hospital :/
<bratsche> kenvandine: Oh man, I'm sorry.  That sucks. :/
<kenvandine> yeah.. good news is she is still alive :)
<kenvandine> and stable, we just have to hope she can make it until the 6th when they can operate
<kenvandine> but we made she we focused on the kids for christmas, and not her... that is how she would want it
<kenvandine> so xmas was great with the kids :)
<bratsche> Nice.
<kenvandine> bratsche, have you been able to work on the gtk problems?
<kenvandine> or other bugs introduced by rgba on by default :)
<bratsche> No, I was focusing on other stuff but I'm going to switch back to rgba stuff now.
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> good
<bratsche> The rgba code won't make it into 2.20 though.
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> :(
<kenvandine> bummer
<kenvandine> client side decorations?
<bratsche> Because that comes out in like a few days, and we're still blocking on window manager hint spec stuff.
<bratsche> c-s-d still has some other bugs in it, so that won't be in 2.20.
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> so are we planning to distro patch it then?
<bratsche> I'd like to distro patch the rgba stuff at least.  I want to get the WM hint spec passed and get upstream approval for it, then distro patch it.
<bratsche> Honestly, the c-s-d is the less important thing to get and it's also the bigger change and the more intrusive change.
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine: would there be an appropriate place for a discussion on what should happen after exiting your preferred IM client?
<kenvandine> probably on that old bug
<kenvandine> or the ayatana mailing liust
<kenvandine> list
<bcurtiswx> ok
<kenvandine> thx
<real_ate> hi everyone... I'm working on an application that will be using the new implementation of the Ubuntu Application Indicators but i've run into some problems
<real_ate> if i copy the python code found on this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators
<real_ate> i get an error ** (test.py:22994): WARNING **: Unable to create Ayatana Watcher proxy!  Could not get owner of name 'org.ayatana.indicator.application': no such name
<real_ate> and nothing happens
<kenvandine> real_ate, i am not an expert
<kenvandine> real_ate, but i think that means you either don't have all the necessary deps installed or it isn't running
<real_ate> kenvandine: hmm... well I'm pretty certain that I have all the right deps because I've added the ppa that the page tells you to add
<kenvandine> do you have libappindicator0 installed?
<kenvandine> and have you restarted your session?
<real_ate> i haven't restarted my session
<kenvandine> ah... you need to
<real_ate> thats probably it ;) brb
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> it starts some services are needed
<real_ate> kenvandine: thanks ;) its beautiful!
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> what are you working on?
<real_ate> just one of my little crazy ideas ;) have you ever used apt-chacher ?
<kenvandine> nope
<real_ate> simple idea... its like an apt proxy that you put on your local network that caches any packages that you download
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> and there is a gtk ui?
<real_ate> nope, not yet ;)
<real_ate> i want to turn the script at the bottom of this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Apt-Cacher-Server#Use%20as%20a%20proxy%20to%20APT into a little system tray applet
<real_ate> simple enough idea but will make a huge difference for people who are afraid of the command line ;)
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-12-29
<tursi> hello
<tursi> can anyone help me with something ?
<istaz> tursi: don't ask if you can ask, just ask
<tursi> well ok
<tursi> i was trying to get into my encrypted home folder
<tursi> -> success
<tursi> (across live CD(
<tursi> but now i want to copy all files in that directory into my external hdd
<tursi> but i dont know how
<tursi> a cant open nautilus in that directory :/
<asac> tursi: why?
<asac> e.g. what happens?
<tursi> my system crashes
<asac> tursi: can you see the dir in terminal using ls etc.?
<tursi> yes
<tursi> im in my encrypted folder allready
<asac> then use cp -r /home/xxx/ /path/to/where/it/should/go
<tursi> well this is very easy to say but i cant even operate with files in terminal
<tursi> i dont know how
<tursi> across this site http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7568/3/ i've get into my encrypted folder. Now im in but i dont know how to copy all files in that directory to my externall harddisk
<asac> tursi: if you cant open the files in the terminal ...then i dont know
<asac> i would ask in forums
<asac> this is definitly the a bad audienve for such questions
<asac> at least atm where there are holidays everywhere
<ia> hello. could anyone tell me, please, which command from terminal can run "shutdown" action with message (which you can see in indicator-applet-session, when pressing "Shut Down...")
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-12-30
<toenailTL>  trying to connect my xp box to ubuntu 9.04. everything is configured on the xp end i believe but cant see the ubuntu pc on it. Also on the ubuntu pc i can see the windows workgroup (named lan) but when i click on it i get "Unable to mount location Failed to retrieve share list from server"
<MidoCrash> hey guys
<MidoCrash> wassup
<MidoCrash> i want some help guys
<MidoCrash> how can i know if my desktop is good with the compiz
<wind-rider> hi
<wind-rider> i'm trying to improve the udev keymap for sony laptops
<wind-rider> can anybody give some advice about it?
<wind-rider> i already read https://wiki.edubuntu.org/Hotkeys/Architecture
<wind-rider> and /usr/share/doc/udev/README.keymap.txt
<wind-rider> the question i have is: in /usr/include/linux/input.h, only KEY_PROG1 up to KEY_PROG4 are defined
<wind-rider> but X11 has keysyms for XF86Launch0 up to XF86LaunchF
<wind-rider> how can I map programmable keys which are currently not mapped to a keysym to e.g. XF86Launch5, when there is no KEY_PROG5 in /usr/include/linux/input.h?
<wind-rider> or should i do it differently?
<wind-rider> maybe add them to /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/inet or so?
<\vish> wind-rider: #ubuntu-devel might be a better place to ask the question... also its vacation time , so expect slow response :)
<wind-rider> \vish: ok, i'll try that. i also tried mailing Martin Pitt from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/Architecture and i asked in xorg-devel
<\vish> wind-rider: Martin Pitt's nick is pitti , he is on vacation
<wind-rider> \vish: ok, thx for the information! then i'll try in #ubuntu-devel indeed!
<wind-rider> \vish: i must leave now, bye!
<\vish> bye ;)
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-12-31
<mac_v> Amaranth: around?
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-01-01
<tjaalton> grr, why doesn't rhythmbox obey my umask but insists on using 177?
<tjaalton> meaning when I edit the tags, the permissions get broken
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-01-02
<LLStarks> kenvandine. hi, i have a question. why haven't you put your gtk work in a ppa? building from bazaar makes wide testing a bit unwieldy.
<crimsun> do I see a volunteer to package it? :-)
<LLStarks> i would, but i'd **** up the dependencies
<LLStarks> also, my debian packaging is quite primitive.
<crimsun> well, that's what #debian-mentors (oftc) and #ubuntu-motu (freenode) are for :-)
<LLStarks> thanks.
<LLStarks> but my point stands, i don't see rgba passing the alpha 2 smell test without a ppa that doesn't thoroughly break lucid. pulling from branches is too exotic even though i'm full capable of doing it.
<\vish> LLStarks: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=lucid  doesnt have the upto date package?
<\vish> iirc that was the ppa meant for the rgba testing and was announced in th edesktop ML
<LLStarks> as far as i know, rgba is not in main
<LLStarks> nor can i confirm that lingering nautilus or gksu problems have been resolved.
<LLStarks> i could check the bug again
<RAOF> Last time I checked that gtk broke almost everything I cared about, all the way down to emacs.
<LLStarks> it was bad enough that ppa-purge couldn't fix it. god bless 10 minute reinstalls and /home partitions.
<LLStarks> ?
<mozart373> could anyone please help me get jackd running, I ran the alsa info script, and I can't find anything in the forums that describes the exact problem I have
<mozart373> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=5ad845791169f42a46d876152ff8c59e05d0b812
<mozart373> sorry, wrong channel apparently... btw am I invisible? nobody responds
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-01-03
<LLStarks> yo.
<LLStarks> does anyone know if sebastien bacher is on freenode?
<LLStarks> his gir transition is killing gstreamer compilation.
<chrisccoulson> LLStarks - yes, but he's on vacation until monday
<LLStarks> k
<LLStarks> what's his nick?
<chrisccoulson> and he wouldn't normally be around at the weekend or at this time in the week anyway
<chrisccoulson> seb128
<chrisccoulson> what issue are you having anyway?
<LLStarks> gstreamer compilation is mostly broken with current packages and renaming schemes.
<chrisccoulson> i didn't realise there had been any gstreamer uploads recently
<LLStarks> there haven't
<LLStarks> i'm doing gstreamer git
<chrisccoulson> are you referring to the recent gir-repository changes?
<chrisccoulson> beacuse those were sync'd from debian
<chrisccoulson> seb128 hasn't made any significant changes there, he only did the sync and some minor changes afterwards
<troy43> Hi!, some expert in PPA?, I own a PPA to distribute my program, it has a jaunty published package, how can I updated it to karmic? Am I supposed to recompile it in a karmic pc and upload it again or can the ubuntu buildroots do this for me from the ppa webpage?
<MenZa> Try #launchpad, troy43
<troy43> MenZa: thanks!
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-01-03
<TheMuso> Good timezone all, hope your break was a refreshing one.
 * lpotter waves
